# Diamond Iceman



## houston5

First,I would like to say thanks for all the advise you guys/girls put up on yhe site.I am new to archery an hunting in general.I always told myself that if I was going to hunt it would be bowhunting so here I am hooked more that anything i have ever done in the past.I started shooting about four months ago with a hand me down PSE nova that my buddy gave me after he purchased a DXT.I have shot it a few times I just didn't like the let off for me it was a little jerky.I shot the admiral & the Iceman in the pro shop with no sights just an octane rest the both felt to have a smoother let off for me.I bought the Iceman the tag said IBO 306 w/350 grain we shot a 6075whitetail extreme w/ 100 grain field tip an got 278.Sorry,if this is to long winded being new to the sport the speed didn't matter to me just the feel.P.S If I calculated right the whitetail arrow was approx.420 total or 30 grams by my scale.


----------



## Tim Roberts

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* houston5. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## smurphysgirl

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting :archer:


----------



## Pickert

Welcome to AT.:smile:


----------



## Roofy49

Welcome to AT!


----------



## swampfrogg

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## tylerolsen12

welcome to AT


----------



## Springhill

Welcome to AT


----------

